# How to witness/evangelize?



## arapahoepark (May 30, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering are there any tips on how to properly evangelize to some one? Any good books?

I ask because, at least for me, there is still that mentality for all that Arminian junk,' you've made mistakes and now ask Jesus to come into your heart.'

Anyone heard of Ray Comfort? Does he evangelize right? He bashes that arminian model above.


----------



## Andres (May 30, 2012)

Define "evangelize".


----------



## arapahoepark (May 30, 2012)

Andres said:


> Define "evangelize".



I suppose sharing the gospel and how to respond when people ask, "how do I be a Christian?"


----------



## Jack K (May 30, 2012)

For generally telling acquaintances about the faith and what it means to be a believer, the best layman's book is Will Metzger's Tell the Truth: The Whole Gospel to the Whole Person by Whole People. Thoroughly Calvinistic and against decisionism. The focus is on God's work and his glory.


----------



## Philip (May 30, 2012)

In other words, the latter is for bearers of an ordained office? I was unaware that the sharing of the Gospel (_evangelion_) was supposed to only be conducted by church office-holders.



Andres said:


> Define "evangelize".



Evangelize: to explain the Gospel with a view toward the conversion of the hearer.


----------



## davenporter (May 30, 2012)

Maybe we have different definitions of "evangelize". In my dictionary, it is a verb meaning "to preach the gospel to." Are you saying that not all Christians should preach the gospel?

I'm assuming by "all" you mean "all Christians", so evangelize would not apply to all Christians.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 30, 2012)

Ray Comfort seeks to get people to see how God's law exposes their sin.He then points them to Jesus and His cross work.

If you have a good working knowledge of scripture and listen well to the person you are speaking with, you will have many opportunities to present the gospel. Establish the bible as the word of God.Present Christ as our passover 1cor5:7
Let them know why there is only one way. Explain the new birth, new creation, and forgiveness of sins.
Tell them about sermonaudio.com so they can access sermons. Invite them to a service to hear the word preached.


----------



## Philip (May 30, 2012)

Joshua, you seem to be saying one of two things:

1) Sharing the Good News of Christ (ie: the Gospel or _Evangelion_) is not evangelism.

or

2) Sharing the Good News of Christ is reserved only to ordained ministers of the Gospel.

The first option seems to be a distinction that is false by definition and I can find no clear basis in Scripture for the second (completely dependent on dubious interpretations of pronouns). The point you are making, therefore, seems dubious at best.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 31, 2012)

Indeed.

For more see:
http://opc.org/os.html?issue_id=46

AMR


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 31, 2012)

Ray Comfort isn't reformed but his method is quite good. Many reformed folk that I know use the Way of the Master. I've found it to be the most helpful tool in evangelism.


----------



## davenporter (May 31, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Indeed.
> 
> For more see:
> http://opc.org/os.html?issue_id=46
> ...



Interesting. Thanks for sharing. This goes against pretty much everything I've been taught in church.

One question I have though is what this means practically? Can not a lay-person share the gospel if someone asks them about the hope that they have? (1 Pet 3:15). For what reason do they have hope apart from the gospel?


----------



## Miss Marple (May 31, 2012)

How about starting with a concrete plan? Subject to God's providence, of course.

Make a list of everyone you know. Circle the ones who are already believers - or put a heart around them , whatever!

Then make a goal of reaching one of those people on your list per day, or per week, or any achievable goal.

Pray about each person, first. If you don't run into them during your time period, give them a call or an email. Be straightforward. Tell them you are trying to reaching everyone you know who doesn't know the gospel. Would they like to know it?

Then take it from there. Respond to them according to their response.

Be prepared with a few-verse presentation of the gospel. "Confessing Christ" available from opc.org is good for anyone interested in looking into the gospel further - offer to meet weekly. Invite them to church, of course. Offer them a Bible if they don't have one - get their name put on it, inscribe the front for them. Continue to pray for them. Perhaps bringing up anyone you are currently witnessing to during your church prayer time would be helpful.

Add to your list as the Lord brings more people into your circle of who you know.

As a final thought, if, when they are asked if they would like to hear the gospel, if they say "no," then honor their request. Don't throw your pearls before swine.

Hope my opinion is useful - subject to any feedback to any ordained or more seasoned believers on the board.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 31, 2012)

While I certainly agree (and find relief in agreeing -- I have only overly vivid memories of going out two by two with younger siblings as a small child door to door witnessing) that evangelism is a special ministerial calling, I found it not only interesting but almost astonishing (for I had never encountered the knowledge before, that I could recall) that the historic reformed position includes an anointing in Christ upon every believer to the spiritual functions and offices of prophet, priest, and king. This is what Zacharius Ursinus says of those first two (excerpting the section relevant for our lay witness, emphasis is mine):



> Anointing signifies a communion of the gifts and office of Christ; or it is a participation in all the gifts of Christ, and consists in the participation of his kingly, sacerdotal and prophetical office. To be a partaker of the anointing of Christ, is, therefore, 1. To be a partaker of the Holy Ghost and of his gifts, for the Spirit of Christ is not idle or inactive in us, but works the same in us that he does in Christ, unless that Christ alone has more gifts than all of us, and these also in a greater or higher degree. 2. That Christ communicates his prophetical, sacerdotal and kingly office unto us.
> The prophetical dignity which is in Christians, is an understanding, acknowledgement, and confession of the true doctrine of God necessary for our salvation. Or, our prophetical office is 1. Rightly to know God and his will. *2. That every one in his place and degree profess the same, being correctly understood, faithfully, boldly and constantly, that God may thereby be celebrated, and his truth revealed in its living force and power. "Whosoever shall confess me before men, him will I also confess before my Father which is in heaven," (Matthew 10:32)*
> The office of a priest is to teach, to intercede, and to offer sacrifice. * Our priesthood, therefore, is 1. To teach others; that is, to show and communicate to the them the knowledge of the true God. "When thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren." (Luke 22:32) * 2. To call upon God, having a correct knowledge of him. 3. To render proper gratitude, worship and obedience to God, or to offer sacrifices of thanksgiving, pleasing and acceptable unto God . . .


from the Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism, Question 32


----------



## a mere housewife (May 31, 2012)

Joshua, thanks . I am always a bit confused in these discussions if I am understanding correctly. Sometimes it seems like what people are saying (and it gets confusing because of course, a number of people with perhaps slightly different views advocate on various positions) is that personal testimony may be allowed to us, but any more 'objective' statement or witness is not -- that is the special work of the ministry? Whereas it seems like what Ursinus says leaves latitude for people not merely to speak about what God has done for them (personal testimony), but to explain about Christ from the scriptures, as they have opportunity 'according to their degree and calling' -- that we have an anointing in Christ for that?


----------



## a mere housewife (May 31, 2012)

I think I understand, Joshua Smoshua. I just think there must be some sort of authority and sanction of our own lay witness in the anointing of our Lord (and in a way that may even be surprising to ourselves at times). I think that this might be especially apparent in the testimony of the martyrs; but perhaps we have all experienced at some time or another that we were able to speak much more clearly and even with more authority than our small and confused voices usually allow us to do; and I think that must be because we do have this anointing in Christ. And it seems a very precious thing to know we each and all possess in Him.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 31, 2012)

Hello Joshua,

Would you contend that it was only appointed elders that preached abroad here in Acts 8?

King James Version (KJV)


8 And Saul was consenting unto his death. And at that time there was a great persecution against the church which was at Jerusalem; and they were all scattered abroad throughout the regions of Judaea and Samaria, except the apostles.

2 And devout men carried Stephen to his burial, and made great lamentation over him.

3 As for Saul, he made havock of the church, entering into every house, *and haling men and women committed them to prison.

4 Therefore they that were scattered abroad went every where preaching the word.*

No one wants to or would deny preaching as ordained by God in the local assembly, by an ordained man. In these threads i do not see where it is an either or situation, but rather both are to take place.



> The way Evangelism proper is defined in the Scriptures pertains to an official function, which carries with it authority given by Christ to His ambassadors, and to which He has granted the Keys of the Kingdom. Evangelism in Scripture pertains to much more than a "Gospel Message," but also comprehends within it whole-orbed discipleship, including preaching, baptism, the Lord's supper, counseling, discipline, and other shepherding duties.



I am not certain that this is clearly seperated in scripture as you indicate.Timothy is told to do the work of an evangelist,yes.
But we do not see where believer -priests have no ministry , which in your last post you did speak toward duties of all christians.
Not everyone is well equipped to speak openly to a group of unsaved persons in a lunch room at work, or at social events.Some are however. Presenting the claims of the gospel and urging sinners to attend to the word preached on the Lord's day,lending out some sermons,books ,etc.... can be done lawfully under the oversight of the local church. It does not have to be a lone ranger ,self proclaimed rogue effort on the part of mis-guided souls.


----------



## a mere housewife (May 31, 2012)

I have been thinking of this in particular. Joshua, I think your testimony might be improved if you use a little less cologne and bathe at least twice a month.


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (May 31, 2012)

*I Recommend Rick Phillips' Jesus the Evangelist (and feel free to use our tracts)*

We [men] studied Richard Phillips' _Jesus the Evangelist: Learning to Share the Gospel from the Book of John_: Jesus the Evangelist: Rev. Richard Phillips - Book - Biblical Studies, Life of Jesus, Evangelism and Missions | Ligonier Ministries Store. We have found it very helpful for motivating our door-to-door "evangelism", especially Pastor Phillips' own experience that led to his conversion: someone pointing out a church down the road (10th Presbyterian, Philly); three months later, he went there and was saved under the preaching of the Gospel. (Seems like both elements being juxtaposed above relate in his conversion story).

Having read his book, we have appreciated that inviting people to church (at least as an ice breaker, perhaps all you get to say) in door-to-door outreach (men only with us) and relational witnessing (all the congregation) is a legitimate and perhaps best approach for witnessing and evangelism. Not that it can't include (and hopefully does) sharing the Scriptures for the laymen. But I know many of us, and including myself, have actually made more effort to speak with more people and give them church information and invite them to church when we emphasize "Come and see Jesus" as Phillips gives some helpful time to with Biblical examples. Come and hear Jesus speaking live and in Person in the preaching. And come and meet His body the Church. Encourage people to invite others to come and see Jesus in worship I think is a good and perhaps the best focus. Seems like this might help in the discussion that has developed above. The book also helped give me confidence to encourage the saints here to "Bring People Before the Pulpit" in a sermon on WLC Q&A 60 as _the _emphasis of the work of the Church in making disciples for Christ. It also helps take the pressure off people and encourages them to reach out: invite people to church (of course engage with the Scriptures as the Spirit affords) and trust Jesus to still make the Word effectual to salvation especially through preaching. 

In any case, Phillips' book has been a very helpful, simple, and motivating reference point for us on these overlapping thoughts above (witnessing that calls people to come and see Jesus in worship where He especially speaks through the foolishness of preaching). 

I do think it is helpful to have a "leave behind" in witnessing efforts formal and informal that invites people to church (often in experiences or discussions about this topic I've been around in the past, the idea of inviting a person to their church that Lord's Day with information to put in hand is considered non-essential, perhaps even not appropriate, or at least is overlooked -- sadly, in Reformed contexts). I think witnessing without the goal of calling people to worship the Father in spirit and in truth as He so seeks is incomplete and reflects a general evangelical influence rather than a Reformed and Confessional commitment (inadvertently, most likely). The Church seems to be an afterthought too often in personal witnessing (thus I appreciate the emphasis on the ministry of ordained men, especially from the pulpit). But it's hard to find a modern tract that reflects the times in brevity and graphics while at the same time is Reformed in nature. So we put together a couple of in-house "tract cards" recently on TULIP and the Five Solas to give it a try (along with a longer Gospel brochure from the pastor I also encourage people to hand out). If anyone thinks it would be helpful to take and use with their own church information, I'd be happy to email the MS Word document: Reforme Wtinessing Tracts Five points of Calvinism and Five Solas | Puritan Evangelical Church of America. These are printed four to an 8 1/2 by 11 page on heavier card stock, with a second document copied on the back with a map to the church, service times, and basic contact info, then cut into fours.


----------



## dudley (May 31, 2012)

Amen Joshua! I tell catholic friends how becoming a Presbyterian and Reformed Protestant has changed my life for the better in every way. I then invite them to join me in a bible class in my Presbyterian church. They usually begin to see that the gospels and the letters especially Paul emphasize and say directly that is by faith alone you are saved. Catholics will usually begin to question at that point. Then it is helpful to go further on Justification and the Protestant doctrine of justification by faith alone. I find that Catholics who have a conversion experience in protestant setting become protestants.I have brought several other former Roman catholics into the Protestant fold.


----------



## RyledPiper (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua, so I can assume that you find The Way of the Master training unnecessary at best, and at worst, wholly unbiblical?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all your answers!


----------



## dudley (Jun 4, 2012)

I have used the following when I am trying to convert a Roman Catholic to the Reformed faith and Protestantism. I am currently working on a catholic friend who has started attending a bible class in the local Methodist church with another friend and is interested in knowing more about who we are as Reformed protestants and why I left Roman Catholicism and became a Presbyterian. I tell them the beauty of Protestantism in great contrast to the position of the Roman Catholic Church, if you want to be forgiven of your sins, once and for all, then you need to come to Christ (Matt. 11:28). You need to receive Jesus as your Lord and Savior (John 1:12; Rom. 10:13). You need to ask Jesus to forgive you of your sins (John 14:14), and trust in Him alone and in nothing that you can do. Remember, your good deeds have no merit before God (Isa. 64:6). Furthermore, if you have faith, it is because that faith is the work of God (John 6:28-29). If you believe, it is because God has granted that you believe (Phil. 1:29). It is not because you were baptized, or have been good, or have been sincere. It is all of God. The Lord must receive all the glory for salvation because it completely and totally rests in Him. Salvation rests in Christ alone and it is received by faith apart from works.
I asked then ask my friend to please read the following scriptures carefully.
"for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God," (Rom. 3:23). 
"For the wages of sin is death, but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord," (Rom. 6:23). 
"and He Himself bore our sins in His body on the cross, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness; for by His wounds you were healed," (1 Pet. 2:24). 
"He made Him who knew no sin to be sin on our behalf, that we might become the righteousness of God in Him," (2 Cor. 5:21). 
"If you ask Me anything in My name, I will do it," (John 14:14). 
"Come to Me, all who are weary and heavy-laden, and I will give you rest. 29"Take My yoke upon you, and learn from Me, for I am gentle and humble in heart; and you shall find rest for your souls," (Matt. 11:28-29). 
"But as many as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, even to those who believe in His name," (John 1:12). 
I do not nullify the grace of God; for if righteousness comes through the Law, then Christ died needlessly," (Gal. 2:21). 
"Therefore we conclude that a man is justified by faith without the deeds of the law," (Rom. 3:28). 
"For what saith the scripture? Abraham believed God, and it was counted unto him for righteousness," (Rom. 4:3). 
"But to the one who does not work, but believes in Him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is reckoned as righteousness," (Rom. 4:5). 
"These things I have written to you who believe in the name of the Son of God, in order that you may know that you have eternal life," (1 John 5:13). 
After he has I give him the following prayer to say with me. 
A suggested prayer I tell him/her that this suggested prayer is not a formula, but a representation of biblical principles by which you might better understand the true gospel and receive Christ as your Lord and Savior. It is not a formula derived from Sacred Tradition or Stamped with the seal of the Roman Catholic Church's approval. Its principles are derived from scripture: we are sinners; God is Holy; we cannot earn salvation; salvation is a free gift; prayer to Christ; Jesus is the only way; receiving Christ; faith; etc.
"Lord Jesus, I admit that I am a sinner and that I have offended you by breaking your Holy Law. I confess my sins to you Lord and ask forgiveness from you and do not ask anyone else to be forgiven of my sins against you. I acknowledge who you are, God in flesh, creator, humble Lord, who bore my sins in Your body on the cross and I come to you alone and trust you alone, by faith, that you will forgive me completely of my sins so that I will have eternal life. I ask you Lord to come into my heart, to be my Lord, to forgive me of my sins. Lord I trust in you alone, in the work of the cross alone and not in any church, not in any saint, not in Mary, not in any priest, but in you alone. Lord, Jesus, I receive you, and come to you, and ask you to forgive me and justify me by faith as I trust in you alone. Thank you.
I then tell them that if you are a Roman Catholic as I was and have now trusted in Christ alone for the forgiveness of your sins, then welcome to the body of Christ. Welcome to salvation and the free gift of forgiveness in Jesus. You are in reality a Protestant as I am. I invite them to come to my Presbyterian church and join the inquirers class . 
Next, I strongly recommend that they read the Bible regularly, talk to Jesus daily in prayer, and if not interested in joining my Presbyterian church I suggest they seek to find a church that teaches and focuses on Jesus as Lord, Jesus as Savior, and sticks to the Bible alone and explore as I did.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 4, 2012)

I am glad somebody else has pointed this out. We are not all evangelists, but we all do bear witness. Remember Ephesians chapter four: God made _some_ to be evangelists; not all. 

We are not all called to be evangelists. That does not mean we are to hide the faith; on the contrary, we are ready to give an answer for it (I Peter 3:15), but the idea of all Christians being evangelists proper really doesn't come from the historic Christian faith, Reformed or otherwise. That's a relatively new idea.


----------



## RyledPiper (Jun 4, 2012)

Dear Joshua,

Thank you for your response. I'll have to look into the resources you suggested. I'm not sure that I've ever heard Mr. Comfort say anything that would be non-reformed as far as particular redemption goes. I would challenge you to investigate his materials a little more closely as he and Todd Friel frequently say that 
"prayers of salvation" are a bad idea, and that salvation requires "repentance and faith," NOT a decision, etc. You might want to check out his hallmark sermon "Hell's Best Kept Secret" which supports this.


----------



## RyledPiper (Jun 4, 2012)

How do we separate "give an answer" from "do the work of an evangelist" and "go ye into all the world?" It seems that Joshua and J. Dean are suggesting that the laity are not really responsible for doing much "witnessing" at all. It sounds like you are de-emphasizing the notion that we should be actively looking to share the Gospel with friends, relatives, co-workers, and strangers. What I'm hearing is that we should invite folks to hear a professional give the Gospel presentation (presumably at a church service, which, correct me if I'm wrong, the historic reformational perspective is that these services primarily are for believers). And I'm also inferring that we should let our lifestyle prompt people into asking us for the reason for the hope that lies within us, but not really bring it up too often. 

If I'm missing something, I will humbly apologize. I have never really heard this perspective before (a Baptist flaw?).


----------

